# yep....86 pulsar nx



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

wat do u think of a pulsar that has less than 50,000 miles on it........i'm glad i found it...


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

*yee*

i wanna drift w/ it......haven't seen anyone do it yet....i wanna try it out....any suggestions?







......







........







........







:cheers:


----------



## Tien (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks good. 

Man I miss mine. I had an '82 Pulsar 1.8 w/ a 5 speed many years ago and I wish like hell I never sold the thing. I don't even have any pictures of it and it's so hard to find pictures of an '82


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice find  AHH California !! ... the only place in the world that nature doesnt destroy the old cars ... wich i lived there just for that !... too bad they got so much issue with pollution taught ... Keep it clean !! i might just buy it in a few year lolllll


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

erixpulsar said:


> i wanna drift w/ it...


If you want to drift, you probably shouldn'y have bought a car that has wrong wheel drive.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

FCS said:


> If you want to drift, you probably shouldn'y have bought a car that has wrong wheel drive.


yea true....i think i'ma get a 280z....i unno yet...but yea....doesn't mean i cant have a lil fun in the rain w/ the handbrake eh? :thumbup: but yea...


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> Nice find  AHH California !! ... the only place in the world that nature doesnt destroy the old cars ... wich i lived there just for that !... too bad they got so much issue with pollution taught ... Keep it clean !! i might just buy it in a few year lolllll


doubt that crazy....i dont think i'll ever sell it....it's my first car...and since i dont see many good ones out there of the same year....i think i'll keep it in the family.....u can come out here though....there are still a few out there that people want to get rid of for some reason........my opinion...i think they're crazy....but good for the person buying it :thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

If you want a cheap drifter look into either the S12 200sx S13 240sx or a rear wheel drive Corrola or Celica!!!! you can get a late 70's early 80's celica cheap and destroy it and never cry you might also find a original Celica Supra also the SR-5 corrola hatch backs owe man those are fun


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> If you want a cheap drifter look into either the S12 200sx S13 240sx or a rear wheel drive Corrola or Celica!!!! you can get a late 70's early 80's celica cheap and destroy it and never cry you might also find a original Celica Supra also the SR-5 corrola hatch backs owe man those are fun



yee most of my azn friends have AE86's ...i would want one....but they're hard to find......at least here in L.A.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

erixpulsar said:


> yee most of my azn friends have AE86's ...i would want one....but they're hard to find......at least here in L.A.


You can get an S13, they're still common and easy to find. Leave the Hatcis to the wannabes.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the problem with the S chasis is with the growth of drifting it has gotten kinda spendy were a early 80's yota should be well priced and let me tell you the 2.2(20R) and 2.4(22R) liter engines in the celicas will take a beating. and will drift well


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

If you want to drift it, drive it out here to NY in about a month. We drift our cars all the time. And it doesn't matter what wheel drive you have.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

bII said:


> You can get an S13, they're still common and easy to find. Leave the Hatcis to the wannabes.


thx...i think i WILL go for s13.....that is...after i get a job....cuz i'm a :dumbass:


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Tien said:


> I had an '82 Pulsar 1.8 w/ a 5 speed many years ago and I wish like hell I never sold the thing. I don't even have any pictures of it and it's so hard to find pictures of an '82


You must be outside of North America; They never made US/Canada Pulsars in 1982, and if they did, then they definitely would've never came out with 1.8 litre engines.


----------



## Tien (Oct 23, 2004)

recycled_toddler said:


> You must be outside of North America; They never made US/Canada Pulsars in 1982, and if they did, then they definitely would've never came out with 1.8 litre engines.


No I live in upstate NY. I hear that alot but according to the title it was a '82 Pulsar and the enging was a 1.8. I wish I had pictures of her to show but I didn't have a digtial camera back then. Somewhere I believe I still have some of my insurance paper work and if I can find it I will post up the VIN. 
I always new the car was different than the other Pulsar's I saw because the taillights were of a different shap.

OOOPS, it was an '83 Pulsar. My bad. I'm still looking for info on it. if I find anthing it would be great.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

might have been imported by a military member from europe that happens alot go to germany or the uk and get cars and bring them back bmws are cheaper in germany.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

How would you describe the engine? Remember any physical aspects? If you indeed had a 1.8 litre in it, then someone else put it in. The only 1.8 I can think of would be a CA18DE twin-cam from an '89-'90 Pulsar or some 1.8 single-cam out of, say, a Stanza. But either way, they'd have a buttload of work to make it work.


----------



## Tien (Oct 23, 2004)

recycled_toddler said:


> How would you describe the engine? Remember any physical aspects? If you indeed had a 1.8 litre in it, then someone else put it in. The only 1.8 I can think of would be a CA18DE twin-cam from an '89-'90 Pulsar or some 1.8 single-cam out of, say, a Stanza. But either way, they'd have a buttload of work to make it work.


The engine was stock, it wasn't a swap. All I can really remember is that it had a carb on it, I can't remember to much else about the motor in desgine.
Everything I remember about the car, Red w/ all red interior, 5 speed, dash had a tach (something I would like on my '87 sentra), small 13" wheels, huge sunroof that took up the whole roof, and square tail lights that looked nothing like the other Pulsar's I saw, all the other ones were more rectangle.
And the car weighed next to nothing, I believe the info tag said it was just under a ton, my roommate and myself could lift the back wheel off the ground without a problem.
I've only seen the car once since I sold it and it was a week or so after I sold it. If I ever see it again I will buy it back in a heart beat. That is the one car I wish I never let go of.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

Tien said:


> The engine was stock, it wasn't a swap. All I can really remember is that it had a carb on it, I can't remember to much else about the motor in desgine.
> Everything I remember about the car, Red w/ all red interior, 5 speed, dash had a tach (something I would like on my '87 sentra), small 13" wheels, huge sunroof that took up the whole roof, and square tail lights that looked nothing like the other Pulsar's I saw, all the other ones were more rectangle.
> And the car weighed next to nothing, I believe the info tag said it was just under a ton, my roommate and myself could lift the back wheel off the ground without a problem.
> I've only seen the car once since I sold it and it was a week or so after I sold it. If I ever see it again I will buy it back in a heart beat. That is the one car I wish I never let go of.


 yea i've seen those tailights......they're like square (the red part) and the turn signals and reverse lights are small squares that take up the sides rite??......i thought those came in the 83' - 84' pulsars........


----------

